# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Control Toolbox does not appear when trying to design a Userform!

## aubain@gmail.com

Hi people -

I am trying to design a Userform in Visual Basic Editor in Excel 2002,
and I can't get the control toolbox to show up (making my userform
rather useless).

Anyone have any tips? I read something on MSDN about an MS Access bug
where the Toolbox is off the viewable area and  you can use VBA to
re-center it... but I can't seem to get this to work in Excel.

Help!

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

could it be as simple as going into the View menu in VBA and clicking on the
toolbox entry.  This toggles the toolbox on and off.  Also there is an icon
next to the object browser icon that does the same thing.

--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy

<aubain@gmail.com> wrote in message
news:1137524197.863040.46030@z14g2000cwz.googlegroups.com...
> Hi people -
>
> I am trying to design a Userform in Visual Basic Editor in Excel 2002,
> and I can't get the control toolbox to show up (making my userform
> rather useless).
>
> Anyone have any tips? I read something on MSDN about an MS Access bug
> where the Toolbox is off the viewable area and  you can use VBA to
> re-center it... but I can't seem to get this to work in Excel.
>
> Help!
>

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

Just to add, the userform has to have the focus for the two toggle options I
described to be active.

--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy


<aubain@gmail.com> wrote in message
news:1137524197.863040.46030@z14g2000cwz.googlegroups.com...
> Hi people -
>
> I am trying to design a Userform in Visual Basic Editor in Excel 2002,
> and I can't get the control toolbox to show up (making my userform
> rather useless).
>
> Anyone have any tips? I read something on MSDN about an MS Access bug
> where the Toolbox is off the viewable area and  you can use VBA to
> re-center it... but I can't seem to get this to work in Excel.
>
> Help!
>

----------


## aubain@gmail.com

Hi Tom -

THanks for your suggestion. However, the state of the toggle switches
between active/inactive, but the toolbox doen't show up on the screen.
It seems to be out of the viewable area. Any ideas?

Thanks!

Aubain

----------


## Dave Peterson

I had a similar problem a little while ago.  The toolbox would appear, but all
the icons were missing.


I got this message from Rob Bovey:

>     With Excel shut down, search your hard disk(s) for a file called
> Excel.box (it's the VBE toolbox equivalent of an Excel .xlb file). Delete it
> and then restart Excel. That may do the trick.

And this message from Tom Ogilvy:

> It appears to be just a special multipage control.
>
> If you right click above the tabs, you get a shortcut menu that allows you
> to add and delete pages.
>
> If you right click on one of the tabs, you get the additional controls popup
> menu.  Select that and just click the controls you want on the tab/page.

I believe I did a little of Tom's suggestion, until I broke down and just did
them all at once with Rob's suggestion.

(It scared the heck out of me!)

=======
You may want to rename excel.box to excel.boxOLD--just in case this doesn't help
and you want to get it back.



aubain@gmail.com wrote:
>
> Hi people -
>
> I am trying to design a Userform in Visual Basic Editor in Excel 2002,
> and I can't get the control toolbox to show up (making my userform
> rather useless).
>
> Anyone have any tips? I read something on MSDN about an MS Access bug
> where the Toolbox is off the viewable area and  you can use VBA to
> re-center it... but I can't seem to get this to work in Excel.
>
> Help!

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## aubain@gmail.com

Dave -

Unfortunately there is no file called "excel.box" on my computer!!
Also, I uninstalled Office 2002 and upgraded to 2003... and the problem
persists!  The toolbox refuses to show itself no matter what I do.

-Aubain

----------


## Dave Peterson

Maybe it was hidden so search didn't find it???

mine (also xl2003) is in:
C:\Documents and Settings\(username)\Application Data\Microsoft\Forms



aubain@gmail.com wrote:
>
> Dave -
>
> Unfortunately there is no file called "excel.box" on my computer!!
> Also, I uninstalled Office 2002 and upgraded to 2003... and the problem
> persists!  The toolbox refuses to show itself no matter what I do.
>
> -Aubain

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## aubain@gmail.com

Hi Dave -

Yes, it was indeed a hidden file that I failed to find the first time
around (that should teach me for rushing through things).

I deleted the file, restarted excel and it still didn't work! I've
tried re-positioning the toolbox via the immediate window in the
following way (adapted from someone's query about an MS Access toolbox
problem):

application.vbe.commandbars("toolbox").left = 100
application.vbe.commandbars("toolbox").top = 100


that doesn't work either... I'll try to reboot and see what happens.

Thanks for the help!

----------


## pjwhitfield

Sorry for resurrecting a (very) old thread however I've just had this problem and none of the proposed solutions worked. I then realised that whenever I toggled it on/off a small patch of my windows toolbar at the foot of the screen changed slightly. I unlocked the toolbar moved it to the side and voila! there was the top of the toolbox, a quick drag up onto the screen and all is good with the world again!

EDIT: However, everytime the toolbox loses focus it drops back down to the bottom of the screen! (irritating!)

Just for anyone else who googles it and finds this thread

----------

